# The other one



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Post this pic a few days ago of the same buck Ive seena few times with one in the background which I thought was bigger.









Well I beleive we got a pic of the other guy now.










Dang I want him.Even got a 4ptr hanging around now too.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow is right beautiful buck be spending a lot of hours if he was where I hunt


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Both of those deer are good bucks!!! I think that buck is the same one from the original pic looking at the split right brow ??? Great pics! What county?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

nicklesman said:


> wow is right beautiful buck be spending a lot of hours if he was where I hunt


Would kinda not be worth sittin out there since they are never out in the light.But I did just get a new blind so I may give it a try.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow what a buck! Thats something you only dream about and you have a chance to shoot one. good luck!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

wow thats a nice size doe in the first picture, the bucks are alright too lol j.k those bucks are beasts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a monster. Both are. Good luck ,hope ya get a chance at one.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

JIMS SVT said:


> Would kinda not be worth sittin out there since they are never out in the light.But I did just get a new blind so I may give it a try.


They don't get that big being stupid, hanging out in the daylight. Good luck to you. He might make a mistake one time when you happen to be there. Right place right time.Good luck hope get a crack at em!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The buck from the first pic eating corn is the same buck posing for you at the feeder in the second pic. I hope the buck walking away shows up on a good picture as he also appears to be a brute.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> The buck from the first pic eating corn is the same buck posing for you at the feeder in the second pic. I hope the buck walking away shows up on a good picture as he also appears to be a brute.


Hes not the same one.I have alot of pics that show the differences between the two.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

well then you got identical twins running around.They both have a split right brow tine and both have stickers at the same spot on there g2's along with both having the splayed g3's? I have to believe what im seeing in the pictures above are the same buck.

im not trying to start an argument but just stating that it looks like the same buck to me and not the one walking away in the first pic.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> well then you got identical twins running around.They both have a split right brow tine and both have stickers at the same spot on there g1's along with both having the splayed g2's? I have to believe what im seeing in the pictures above are the same buck.


I agree.

The one in the background of the first pic is not the buck in the second pic unless the pics are really playing tricks. Spread is different and tine length longer in the second pic that the buck in the background.

Looks like the same buck to me as ostbucks98 states


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Those pics are of the same buck just different angles...and if u have pics of the other one then why do u act like u have no idea what he looks like...same deer....end of story.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I say same deer. Look at the black spots on the front knees and white at the top of the legs.

sent from my HTC evo


----------

